# Julian wants to be traded?



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recent tweets from his twitter...



> Not bout blaming anyone. Just thinkin bout the C. Fryes, S. Browns, and the G. Wallaces, of the league who just needed a change of scenery.





> Just saying, might need a change of scenery, of course I love New Orleans! Bought a house here.
> about 2 hours ago from Twitterrific





> Off to practice, thinking bout how I'm jealous of all these players that managed to get traded before Thursday...
> about 6 hours ago from Sidekick


http://twitter.com/jujubee32

Seeing as I'm not AS optimistic about Julian as I was earlier in the season, make it happen Bower. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They should have listened to me and traded him last year while people thought he was a young player with upside. Right now everyone thinks he just doesn't get it. Scott really should have played him even when he was making mistakes, which doesn't mean I was ever a big fan of his apparent lack of focus and inability to pick up the system (especially defensively). Wright would have been better off if he'd gone somewhere that was more focused on player development than on winning games, but it's hard to say you should sacrifice winning for his benefit. 

Of course this is the sort of thing you should bring up sooner if you really wanna get traded. I don't even know what time thursday the deadline is, but this is cutting it short.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Julian has had a couple of good games lately; eventually he will get it, but I still don't know if it'll be worth the wait.

Hopefully it will.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> *They should have listened to me* and traded him last year while people thought he was a young player with upside. Right now everyone thinks he just doesn't get it. Scott really should have played him even when he was making mistakes, which doesn't mean I was ever a big fan of his apparent lack of focus and inability to pick up the system (especially defensively). Wright would have been better off if he'd gone somewhere that was more focused on player development than on winning games, but it's hard to say you should sacrifice winning for his benefit.
> 
> Of course this is the sort of thing you should bring up sooner if you really wanna get traded. I don't even know what time thursday the deadline is, but this is cutting it short.


Roflol! Did you write em a letter or send an email or something Diable? LOL! 

The thing about Julian is is that he's more focused on music than he is basketball. Look at the bio on that Twitter account. The guy even had a tweet once that said "basketball is my job, music is my passion". He doesn't seem to give a you know what about basketball. He goes out there and tries to do too much, over dribbles and other than dunking the ball, he oftentimes looks unskilled out there. I thought he'd eventually get it because he was still young but right now it's looking like I thought wrong. I was optimistic going into the season but he doesn't get it. At least not as a Hornet so get someone in here that gives a d*mn about basketball instead of the recording studio.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

cut the cord, whatever anyone is willing to offer just go with it. I have always been a big supporter of his but he doesn't have the type of leverage or skillset for that matter to be complaining about the "scenery" as being his dilemma. I'm sure some GM out there would still be up for giving him a shot, but his time as a hornet just needs to come to an end.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Really all I did was say the Hornets should have traded him for John Salmons (and several other guys who were availbale). Of course the Kings were also trying to get someone to take Miller and I couldn't figure that out. Last year he was the only thing the Hornets had to trade and they obviously needed to make a move...Of course they needed to make a move when they were healthy and they went into the playoffs without a center, without a healthy Peja and without a bench...So John Salmons wasn't going to do them much good under those circumstances.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Let the guy get his shot. It's obvious he won't be what we need him to be and if someone will take a chance on him then lets see it happen.

Also Twitter is the most retarded thing in the world. Now every "celebrity" has the power to make his idiotic thoughts public to millions in an instant. How ridiculous is it to display your organizational unhappiness on Twitter. This isn't just Julian...in fact what JuJu has said is really tame, polite, and pretty much on the ball...but it makes him come across as such a baby!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Well it's certainly not like he hasn't had his chances. Even when Scott was around. He's had chances. He was even inserted into the starting linuep. He's had chances through poor bench depth, numerous trades, injuries, etc and yet he still hasn't really improved. He's athletic sure. But what else?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The Hornets have had one of the weakest swingman rotations in the NBA over the course of Wright's short career, and he's playing with THE best point guard in the league for an athletic swingman. If he hasn't broken into the rotation and produced in New Orleans he wouldn't have anywhere else in the league.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *New Orleans Hornets forward Julian Wright dismisses Twitter musings regarding trade as "frustration"*
> 
> One day after posting comments on his Twitter account on Tuesday saying he "might need a change of scenery," New Orleans Hornets forward Julian Wright said he was frustrated.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/02/new_orleans_hornets_forward_ju_1.html


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

At some point NBA players will realize that you can't post anything online you wouldn't say during a live TV interview. Until then we get to laugh at all manner of missteps.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *New Orleans Hornets forward Julian Wright 'grateful' but frustrated*
> 
> After posting what appeared to be a trade demand on his Twitter account Tuesday, New Orleans Hornets forward Julian Wright said he should have handled things better -- but he admitted he remains frustrated with his role.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/02/new_orleans_hornets_forward_ju_2.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Julian may have a small point, but the hornets have been trying to win games and he simply hasn't done enough to merit much more PT than he's received. If he wants to get into the flow he should stop doing the stuff that causes coaches to take him off the floor. The NBA is pretty much a meritocracy...If Ju Ju wants it he should quit crying and go get it....Well, that's a poor turn of a phrase when his problem is that he doesn't get it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It seems like he sees it as he hasn't been a good player because the Hornets haven't given him starters minutes, as opposed to him not getting starters minutes because he hasn't been good. Some guys spend their entire careers in AAU, high school, and college being a big-time star and have no idea how to handle things like being a role player or the concept of earning your minutes.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well Julian has the type of game that could really help this team, but he doesn't seem to have enough of it. I will completely agree that we have never allowed him a fair shot in games to develop a role. Practice however is another matter entirely and that is where Wright would have to earn his chance. I mean would anyone think that maybe a complete year with a different long term coach could be the true chance for Julian because we all know how Byron Scott was. The past few years may not have been his fault, but I don't know what to say about this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *Julian Wright isn't the only one frustrated by his role with the New Orleans Hornets*
> 
> Julian Wright is frustrated?
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/02/julian_wright_isnt_the_only_on.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sounds like a whole lot of the same thing everyone already knows...Everyone except Julian I guess. Christ he was so good at the end of the 2007-8 season. I was really excited to see him develop into the athletic finisher that the team desperately needed...That seems like an eternity now. It's really frustrating because Julian is absolutely capable of being an integral part to this team. Look at where his minutes are going...They had to resurrect MoPete from that grave beside Jesus and Mary Magdalene was running around telling everyone that Morris Peterson was alive, but everyone was laughing at her.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of the same thing everyone already knows...Everyone except Julian I guess. Christ he was so good at the end of the 2007-8 season. I was really excited to see him develop into the athletic finisher that the team desperately needed...That seems like an eternity now. It's really frustrating because Julian is absolutely capable of being an integral part to this team. Look at where his minutes are going...*They had to resurrect MoPete from that grave beside Jesus and Mary Magdalene was running around telling everyone that Morris Peterson was alive, but everyone was laughing at her*.


:rotf::rotf:

I was very optimistic about Julian as well. Everytime it looks like he's turing the corner for 1 or 2 games his pilot light goes out.


----------

